# God here goes a stupid question



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

If IWB type holsters don't work for some people ( for what ever reason), what would be a reason that one would use a shoulder holster type rig ?, I noticed that Galco has a varity of very nice shoulder holster styles but I don't see very many people asking for that type of set up ( on the fourms). Why is that? slow draw times? visibility?


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

SAS MAYHEM said:


> If IWB type holsters don't work for some people ( for what ever reason), what would be a reason that one would use a shoulder holster type rig ?, I noticed that Galco has a varity of very nice shoulder holster styles but I don't see very many people asking for that type of set up ( on the fourms). Why is that? slow draw times? visibility?


I'm not real crazy about IWB holsters since I have to buy a little larger size pants and I don't like baggy pants. I'm not the Gansta type! 
In cooler weather I wear a belt holster (Desantis Speed holster) for my S & W, MP compact or fullsized S & W, MP 40 caliber, under a longish coat or a Kangaroo shoulder holster carrying either my MP 9 compact or my S & W, 442 snubbie. 
In warmer weather I like either a pocket holster for the 442 or a Kangaroo with the 442 or MP compact under a loose fitting shirt.
As long as we have to conceal carry, a fast draw will be difficult with about any (that I know of) type of holster. There are ways to speed up access to your weapon though. Like western style shirts with snaps or regular shirts with buttons sewn on the outside of your shirt leaving a unnoticeable (hopefully) gap for access to your shoulder carried weapon. Shoulder holsters are also easier to access from a sitting position such as in a car.
I'm sure many people have developed ways to draw their ccw that works well for them. Lots of practice helps too.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I too have a hard time with an IWB. I'm just not built for it. I've been thinking about a shoulder rig for my G23. Ya, it may be a little slower but then again, this time of year buy the time I get down through all my layers to draw my gun I may as well had it in a shoulder rig.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> I too have a hard time with an IWB. I'm just not built for it. I've been thinking about a shoulder rig for my G23. Ya, it may be a little slower but then again, this time of year buy the time I get down through all my layers to draw my gun I may as well had it in a shoulder rig.


Here i a good reads

http://www.sightm1911.com/lib/review/miami_classic.htm


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a lightweight shoulder rig for the rare days when I'm carrying the G26 and I'm in the car all day (like driving across Texas). It's a bunch easier to live with as you don't have a holster or gun pokin' at ya....

PhilR.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I posted about my shoulder holster "enlightenment" here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7785&highlight=confessions+convert.

I swiped this from the Galco web site, which is fair since I wrote it:

_Galco's signature product is the Miami Classic shoulder system, which evolved from the original Jackass Rig. Shoulder systems offer several dramatic advantages that appear in real-life carry rather than range competitions and shooting academies.

PRO - Relatively fast to draw from standing position.
PRO - Relatively fast to draw from seated position.
PRO - Generally very comfortable when seated.
PRO - Requires only a very short concealing garment.
PRO - No belt is required.
PRO - Work well for most women.
PRO - Easy on and off.
CON - Not allowed in most shooting competitions.
CON - Concealing garment must cover shoulder straps in addition to pistol.
CON - Cross-body draw can be stopped by an arms-length attacker._

Incidentally, I think the reason a lot of guys hate IWB, though, is because they don't adapt their wardrobe to the carry mode. You have to buy your pants and belt about 2" larger than normal to be comfortable with IWB. Once that's done, most people can do reasonably well with IWB. I grant that it will seldom be as comfortable as a belt holster.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Good post, Mike.

In relation to this reason on the list:
CON - Not allowed in most shooting competitions.

Competition rules aside, I'll add that it's darn near impossible to even find a SHOOTING RANGE that will let you draw a loaded weapon from a shoulder holster, because with a horizontal rig (majority of those in-use) the weapon starts out pointing uprange, behind the firing line. No way to practice = less popular for general use.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Agreed, *DJ Niner*. Though in my experience most ranges won't let you work from the holster at all, outside of an IPSC or IDPA match.

This is why I shoot in the middle of the desert. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Anybody know where I can find a good desert in Central Florida???

Seems all the real fun is out there!

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I hear you have some pretty good swampland. Bring bug spray. :mrgreen:


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Wait till mid May, get a few thousand rounds of .22 LR and a clock tower facing over a swamp and start in on the love bugs, should keep you busy for a day or two. Lord I hate those bugs...


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the link Mike, and your thoughts. I know at the range where a shoot at I "might" be able to practice a draw from a shoulder holster. IF I get up with the owner/ranger officers and then I'll most likely only be able to do it at the far end of the range thats surronded by burms. Right now I hace a crossbreed, which is fine in it's own right, but when I'm driving it's a little of a pain where it sits. I'm looking a a Galco as a possible option with my 1911.


----------

